
Ask HN: VR Apps not related to gaming and movies - akg_67
Are there any VR apps for Oculus&#x2F;Vive that are not related to gaming and movies? Just curious, as I was thinking of getting Oculus or Vive but have no interest in gaming or movies. What else could I use VR for?
======
pat_space
porn?

~~~
akg_67
Isn't porn a type of movie?

